# Hi everyone. I have a throttle response question (02 3.5).



## vincentp83 (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, this is my first post, so hello to everyone. I just bought an '02 Altima 3.5 SE 5-speed, beautiful car, got it very cheap, I'm using it as my summer car. I am fishing through search results but have not found any good information yet, so I figured I'd ask here.

The previous owner put a CAI in the vehicle. Seems he did a fine job on the install, but since I haven't driven the car without one I don't know if my response problem is related to the CAI being there. The throttle response seems a little slow. The car has a ton of power compared to what I'm accustomed to, but when I give it gas it seems to delay slightly before it catches and really starts to go.

Just wondering if this is normal with stock and/or aftermarket intakes, or if it may be a sign of some other issue. Regardless, what can I do to improve it a bit?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It's normal, your car is a throttle by wire so you won't have the same response as a car with a cable. If you still feel it's not good, you may need the throttle body replaced cause the plate motor is built into it.


----------



## vincentp83 (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks, I didn't realize that it wasn't a cable throttle. I'm starting to get used to it already, just glad to hear its not a problem.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Yup, yup! Pretty normal and a huge complaint with customers at our dealership too...


----------

